# Дисфункция крестцово-подвздошного сустава



## В Елена В (13 Июн 2016)

3.5 года назад была травма таза, мрт, кт, рентген и вот я обладательница тпф л5-с1 с 30 мая 16г.  На этом все не заканчивается(((, оказывается виной несостоятельность правого кпс с разрывом связок и атрофией мышц. Живу в Приморье, оперативным лечением данной патологии в нашем крае не занимаются. Подскажите куда можно обратиться в Москве, Новосибирске, Санкт-Петербурге?  Куда писать? Где можно получить консультацию?


----------



## La murr (13 Июн 2016)

*В Елена В*, здравствуйте!
Покажите врачам имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме, и они Вас проконсультируют.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2016)

То есть сперва сделали операцию, а потом определили дисфункцию?


----------



## В Елена В (13 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть сперва сделали операцию, а потом определили дисфункцию?


Совершенно верно, оказывается в 21 веке такое бывает(. Как было сказано- данная патология на снимках не выявляется и тяжело диагностируется(.


----------



## leo1980 (13 Июн 2016)

*В Елена В*, 

а как Вам её диагностировали, и какие симптомы были.

у меня ситуация, что врачи тоже на кпс смотрят и сомневаются.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2016)

Нужно смотреть снимки и делать пробы.
Хоть опишите, что болит.


----------



## В Елена В (26 Июн 2016)

Додоктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нужно смотреть снимки и делать пробы.
> Хоть опишите, что болит.


Уважаемый Доктор Ступин, подскажите пожалуйста. До установки тпф был жуткий перекос таза, укороченная стороная теперь развернута. Боли тазовые, болит седалищный нерв, он жутко натянут, крестец и бедро болит. Можно ли мануальной терапией как- то растянуть мышцы и нерв со временем??? Я молчу , что теперь нагрузка всего тела перешла в левую сторону, а правая вся легкая.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2016)

Надо просто посмотреть мышцы,  сделать пробы на сакроилеит, проверить подвижность в нем и в тазобедренном суставе. Кстати именно тут и причина чаще всего. Артроз тазобедренного.


----------



## В Елена В (26 Июн 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо просто посмотреть мышцы,  сделать пробы на сакроилеит, проверить подвижность в нем и в тазобедренном суставе. Кстати именно тут и причина чаще всего. Артроз тазобедренного.



Неправильно выразилась, перекос конечно есть , но и с ним была ротация таза- правое крыло выходило вперед, а левое назад. Одним словом сколиоз 1-2ст во всех красотах.
Сейчас крестец закрепили ровно и крылья таза стоят ровно. Левая сторона, которая уходила назад и правая, которая уходила вперед - сейчас стоят ровно относительно др.друга.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2016)

Теперь надо определить где боль, в крестце, мышцах или суставе.


----------



## В Елена В (26 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теперь надо определить где боль, в крестце, мышцах или суставе.


Спазмирована вся левая ягодица, прощупывается натянутый седалищный нерв, очень натянуты мышцы и связки от крестца к бедру. При кашле, чихании - прострел в крестце.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теперь надо определить где боль, в крестце, мышцах или суставе.


На мышцах у бедра и седалищного бугра уже прощупываются несколько мышечных разрывов. На сакроилеит проверена, артриз, артроз, рев.фактор, HL-B27 - все отрицательно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2016)

То есть признаки поражения есть по мышцам, крестцу и суставу и тбс. Теперь разобраться, что ведущее.


----------



## В Елена В (26 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> .


До операции была с функциональной ротацией таза, точнее это мое состояние с детства и сколиоз 1-2ст. После операции крестец и таз координально другие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2016)

Поэтому и надо понять, что из трёх причин, вызывает боль. А до операции болело так же?


----------



## В Елена В (26 Июн 2016)

До операции болей таких не было. Они появились на второй день после операции. Делали блокады паравертебральные и сакральные - без эффекта.


----------



## В Елена В (26 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поэтому и надо понять, что из трёх причин, вызывает боль. А до операции болело так же?



До операции болей таких не было. Они появились на второй день после операции. Делали блокады паравертебральные и сакральные, антибактериальная тер.- без эффекта. Физио и даже увт- без эффекта.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2016)

Раз без эффекта, то тем более надо разбираться, от чего болит?


----------



## В Елена В (26 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Раз без эффекта, то тем более надо разбираться, от чего болит?



Если предположить , что все же эти симптомы дал разворот таза. То можно ли все мышцы и связки, и кости, которые находились 35 лет в одном положении - успокоить и подрастянуть без последствий?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2016)

Могут. Год обычно уходит.
А как подвижность в тазобедренном суставе?


----------



## В Елена В (28 Авг 2016)

30 мая 2016 мне была выполнена операция по установки системы тпф l5-s1. Развились серьезные осложнения - разрывы мышц, связок, нестабильность  позвоночника.
Не могу сидеть, не могу ходить, все время вынуждена лежать на функциональной медицинской кровати.


----------



## Хасан Мершед (28 Авг 2016)

Опишите подробно жалобы до и после операции. Разместите снимки МРТ до операции. Для контроля положения конструкции хорошо бы сделать КТ, а не рентген. Если не делали МРТ после операции тоже сделать.


----------



## В Елена В (28 Авг 2016)

Хасан Мершед написал(а):


> Опишите подробно жалобы до и после операции. Разместите снимки МРТ до операции. Для контроля положения конструкции хорошо бы сделать КТ, а не рентген. Если не делали МРТ после операции тоже сделать.


До операции
Боль в пояснице, крестце, правой ягодице, стала подволакивать правую ногу, последние 8 мес подключила трость при передвижении. При мрт и кт исследовании была выявлена на уровне l5-s1 срединная парамедианная грыжа до 6мм.
До операции имелся сколиоз 1-2ст , дисплазия соединительной ткани. Имелась травма крестца после дтп.
На протяжении 3.5 лет проходила всевозножное лечение. Нейрохирурги говорили причина - грыжа. Травматологи - дисфункция крестцового сочления. Боли стали невыносимые даже в покое. 

После операции
На второй день начались сильные  боли в пояснице слева, по всей левой ноге. Ягодичная левая мышца была в тонусе. Боли с каждым днем наростали. После операции положение тела и таза было уже не в привычном положении. Как сказал врач, он исправил кривой таз который был в таком положении 35лет.
Боли были жуткие. Уже не проходящие и не снимаемые медикаментозно. 5дней я кричала криком от боли, мне кололи Промедол 2р в сутки и снотворные, реланиум, платифилин, кетанов


Сейчас я не могу сидеть. Мышцы спины не участвую.  Развилась дисфункция таз органов. Ноги не держат нагрузку и мышцы не реагируют. При любом повороте тела начали выходить позвонки. Весь день вынуждена быть прикована к кровати.


----------



## Хасан Мершед (28 Авг 2016)

В Вашей ситуации разобраться заочно не получится. Необходимо делать КТ и МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника и со снимками на электронных носителях приезжать на консультацию.


----------



## В Елена В (29 Авг 2016)

Хасан Мершед написал(а):


> В Вашей ситуации разобраться заочно не получится. Необходимо делать КТ и МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника и со снимками на электронных носителях приезжать на консультацию.



Спасибо за ответ.
Подскажите пожалуйста , в какой институт травматологии и ортопедии я могу обратиться?


----------



## Хасан Мершед (29 Авг 2016)

Можете обратиться к нам в ГКБ №5


----------



## vbl15 (29 Авг 2016)

В Елена В написал(а):


> Развились серьезные осложнения - разрывы мышц, связок, нестабильность позвоночника.


Выполните и представьте КТ поясничного отдела позвоночника. Необходимо оценить положение металлоконструкции.


----------

